# Dead Monkey Meat bread



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

3 cans of pillsbury biscuits regular or buttermilk
1 teaspoon cinnamon
2/3 cup sugar
Place the cinn and sugar in plastic bag or bowl
Cut each biscuit into 4's
place in cinn and sugar mix to coat, about a half can of biscuits at a time. Then when coated, toss them into the bundt pan as you go)
(sprinkle in chopped nuts between layers if you like)
Coat bundt pan with butter : you can use a paper towel with butter on to coat the pan.
Melt 1 1/2 sticks butter
1 cup sugar
1 tablespoon cinnamon
In small sauce pan. Bring to boil and reduce heat to simmer for a few minutes til mix thickens up a bit> looks like a caramel mixture.
Pour over biscuits and bake at 325 for 30 min.
Remove from oven and cool for 2 minutes then turn over onto plate.
You can also pour a little orange glaze over top for halloween color, let cool a bit more before this step

FOR THE GLAZE:
1 1/4 c. sifted confectioners' sugar
Grated zest of 1 orange
2 tbsp. orange juice
1 tsp. lemon juice

Combine the confectioners' sugar, orange zest, 
orange juice and lemon juice; spoon over the top and outside of the cooled cake. 
Let drip down sides. Allow the cake to stand until it is set before picking pieces off.

Also if you know how to make meringue bones ,you can make small ones and have them sticking out of sides here and there.

Ummmm Dead Monkey Meat ....good


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

WOW, gotta try these, thanks. Receipe for meringue bones anyone?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

*Meringue Bones*

4 egg whites, at room temperature

1 cup sugar

1/4 teaspoon cream of tartar

1/8 teaspoon salt

1 teaspoon vanilla

For every four egg whites, you need 1 cup of sugar, 
1/4 teaspoon cream of tartar, 
about 1/8 teaspoon salt and
1 teaspoon of vanilla.

(You can work meringue magic with any number of egg whites 
if you keep this ratio in mind: Each egg white calls for 1/4 cup sugar, a pinch of cream of tartar, a pinch of salt and 1/4 teaspoon of vanilla.)

Preheat the oven to 250° F.

Place the egg whites, cream of tartar, salt and vanilla in the bowl of an electric mixer. 
Beat for a minute or two, until the whites form a soft peak when the beater is raised. 
Then start adding the sugar slowly, one tablespoon at a time. 
Beat in each tablespoon of sugar thoroughly before adding the next. 
Continue beating until the meringue forms stiff peaks when the beater is raised and the sugar is completely dissolved. 
Using a baggy or decorating tube pipe bone shapes onto Lined cookie sheets with aluminum foil (shiny side up) or a piece of paper cut to fit from a brown paper grocery bag (print side down).

Bake for an hour and a half to two hours until the meringues feel dry. 
Turn off the heat and let them sit in the oven for an hour more,
until they're completely dry. 
gently lift off use spatula if necessary.
Store the meringues in an airtight plastic container. 
They'll last for weeks at room temperature
Makes 4 dozen small cookies


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

thank you, thank you, thank you


----------

